# SkyRaider messed up my USB connection -.-



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

My phone won't even connect to my PC anymore after installed SkyRaider...now I am on iKReaM and it still isnt working...SkyRaider made it so my computer recognized my phone as HTC Sense or something along the lines of that and I am wondering if maybe it installed some unwanted driver...I dont know what to do but this isn't looking good. It just says Cannot Recognize USB Device


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

When I was trying to root my friends Samsung Fascinate a while back and it was saying the same thing....this is not good as I never could get the problem fixed....I could really use some help at this point as well a link to the latest htc drivers for the thunderbolt


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Did you try contacting the dev? If you think it was the rom then that's probly your best bet

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Have you tried using different usb cable or computer?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yea try a new cable or make sure you have mass storage mode selected instead of charge only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is a link to the Thunderbolt Drivers

http://www.htc.com/us/support/thunderbolt-verizon/downloads/

Yeah a few troubleshooting steps as mentioned above, try a different computer, try a different usb cord.

And I'm pretty sure the OP isn't only worried about not being able to go into Mass Storage mode, he is worried because his computer won't recognize the phone at all, which in turns hinders his adb capabilities.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

Skyraider is just the same old stock rom with modifications so I doubt its your culprit, why not try another computer?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

CC268 said:


> ...now I am on iKReaM and it still isnt working...SkyRaider made it so my computer recognized my phone as HTC Sense or something...


 If a problem exists between two different ROMs, it's generally NOT related to the ROM. Look at the phone itself or your PC. I'm leaning towards your PC.


----------

